# American RV's V Large European Vans



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello RV'ers

We have a Eura Mobil 716HB on a mercedes 416CDi Chassis.

We bought this as We wanted

Power, 
rear wheel drive, 
Twin Rear Wheels and good payload. 

It is not our ideal layout though as we would have perfered a rear lounge + front pullman. None of the rear longe layouts; Swift 630L, Erua 770HS etc fulfilled the above criteria and the older Eura 716HS was not available.

With the exception of the Karman on a merc chassis, we are unable to find an alternative, this has a rear lounge over a garage.

SO.........to the queston; 

RV'ers
What C class can you recomend either LPG comvertible or oil burner?

European Supporters, what is available?

Awaits replies
Trev


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

American C class , how about this one ?

http://www.dudleys-rv.com/reg/RtvLJ


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi teemyob,

Check out:

http://www.phoenix-reisemobile.de/

The 7200 RS (and 7200 RSL) has a rear lounge and is on a sprinter chassis.

Raymond


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We spent a lot of time look at the big American RV's before purchasing our first ever MH, Burstner 747.

The Amercans have better comfort seating than most Europeans but I was afraid of the overall running costs and availability of spares etc.

The Burstner we felt and still do feel was the right combination for us, excellent storage, excellent Heating etc and 2 permanent double beds.

However, I think later when it is just the wife and I we would love to try an American RV (for the lounging quality)

So after I have just written the above I think the only concern is parts and TCO

I would say that each Year the European models do seem to be getting bigger and I would say starting to catch up with the Americans, slideouts etc.

Hugh


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winnie Merc*



ScotJimland said:


> American C class , how about this one ?
> 
> http://www.dudleys-rv.com/reg/RtvLJ


Hello

Looks great seen the ex demo for sale @55K but they are not importing anymore until the new merc/dodge chassis apears next summer (this Spring for us) and at 55k its to dear for us.

Regards,
Trev


----------

